# 24-70 II cracked focusing ring. **DIY FIXED**



## Viggo (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys.

Has anyone ever seen this happen without dropping or smashing a lens? I just noticed it today. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

That's just the rubber, not the actual focus ring. It's a cheap consumable/replaceable part. Just look for the part number, buy it from camera parts shop/ebay/whatever, tear the old one off and slip the new one on.

Something like this, for $19:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-4L-IS-USM-Lens-Focusing-Focus-Ring-Rubber-Replacement-Part-/330932960950?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item4d0d243eb6

But that's for 24-70 f4 IS, if you search for it there must be one for 24-70 II


----------



## Viggo (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*



BozillaNZ said:


> That's just the rubber, not the actual focus ring. It's a cheap consumable/replaceable part. Just look for the part number, buy it from camera parts shop/ebay/whatever, tear the old one off and slip the new one on.
> 
> Something like this, for $19:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f-4L-IS-USM-Lens-Focusing-Focus-Ring-Rubber-Replacement-Part-/330932960950?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item4d0d243eb6
> ...



Thanks for the tip. However I'm not paying for this, neither installing it myself, and not with a non-original part


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

Just ask your local CPS support contact. They can replace it with an original Canon part and maybe this will be for free, too.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

I'm amazed by the lack of DIY spirit you guys have. It's a rubber band, pull it and it gets off. What's so hard about that?!

This place sells Canon original part stock, I bought several lens/camera parts from them. I've even searched it for you:
http://www.cameraspareparts.co.uk/focus-rubber-ring-for-canon-ef-24-7028l-ii-usm-5487-p.asp

Just buy it for 18 pounds, get it shipped take 5 minutes to install it, saves your own hassle and time without the lens.


----------



## Atonegro (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*



BozillaNZ said:


> I'm amazed by the lack of DIY spirit you guys have. It's a rubber band, pull it and it gets off. What's so hard about that?!
> 
> This place sells Canon original part stock, I bought several lens/camera parts from them. I've even searched it for you:
> http://www.cameraspareparts.co.uk/focus-rubber-ring-for-canon-ef-24-7028l-ii-usm-5487-p.asp
> ...



+1

That occasionaly happens.
Pull it of - glue it - put in on....
Cyanoacrylateglue does the trick, but watch out, first time I did it, I glued my fingers too...


----------



## Viggo (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

With old lenses off warranty I have done quite a few fixes like gluing af/mf switches, replaced mounts and screws, even fixed a crooked barrel. But this is an expensive and new lens, and I do not want to use the wrong glue so it never can be removed again and have Canon say, "Oh, its been tampered with, sorry no warranty". 

It's not the lack of DIY-attitude, it's a matter of protecting the value of a new lens under warranty.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

The thing is, the focus rubber is not glued at all. It can be easily pulled off. But it's your lens and you can decide what to do.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*



Viggo said:


> With old lenses off warranty I have done quite a few fixes like gluing af/mf switches, replaced mounts and screws, even fixed a crooked barrel. But this is an expensive and new lens, and I do not want to use the wrong glue so it never can be removed again and have Canon say, "Oh, its been tampered with, sorry no warranty".
> 
> It's not the lack of DIY-attitude, it's a matter of protecting the value of a new lens under warranty.



+1 ... just send it to CPS.


----------



## 1kind (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

It's under warranty, send it in and have it replaced for free. You have 1 year. Unless its more than 1 year.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*



1kind said:


> It's under warranty, send it in and have it replaced for free. You have 1 year. Unless its more than 1 year.



2 years, and 5 years on parts that should last longer than 2 years, pretty nice here.

I've sent them a mail with the picture asking about it. Hopefully they will be their usual superquick self and fix it for free. The spent 33 minutes from I handed it in until repair was finished last time with the lubrication issue on the 1dX.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*

Its pretty rare for the band to fail so soon, it was probably a manufacturing flaw, a material flaw would affect a lot of lenses, and there have not been complaints.


----------



## comsense (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*



BozillaNZ said:


> The thing is, the focus rubber is not glued at all. It can be easily pulled off. But it's your lens and you can decide what to do.


You are unnecessarily raking up an aggression. You are assuming that OP lacks DIY spirit or knowledge that rubber can be pulled off. If the item is still under warranty and canon would replace rubber for free, I see no reason to have either band-aid fix of ugly glue or el-cheapo rubber. Esp if OP has time and patience.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring. *DIY FIXED* *Pictures**

Got the focusing ring in the mail today, it was backordered for sometime. I guess they didn't expect them to break already, lol. The rep told my the warranty will NOT be void if I change it myself, so I had a go at it. Ps, they also sent me the zoom-rubber ring in the same package, nice to have a backup. Anyway, it took about 2 minutes, including pictures.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm glad you got it replaced. As you found out, its just a big rubber band, nothing technical about replacing it, and certainly no need to glue it or do some other fix.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm glad you got it replaced. As you found out, its just a big rubber band, nothing technical about replacing it, and certainly no need to glue it or do some other fix.



Absolutely! It's like the first sensor clean I guess, it's not the favorite thing to try, but it's no problem at all...

Does anyone know if someone makes these rings in different colors? Red rings would have been cool


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 6, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Absolutely! It's like the first sensor clean I guess, it's not the favorite thing to try, but it's no problem at all...
> 
> Does anyone know if someone makes these rings in different colors? Red rings would have been cool



Sure, it just costs three times what the black one does...

Jim


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 7, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you got it replaced. As you found out, its just a big rubber band, nothing technical about replacing it, and certainly no need to glue it or do some other fix.
> ...



I'm glad to read this thread; it sounds like a 'good news story' (even though it started off with a cracked focus ring). I had no idea that the focus rings were like rubber bands, and so easy to remove and install a new one. Well done Viggo with the effort and also good quality photos of the process.

Hopefully your new focus ring will last a lifetime... and it's good you have a spare (zoom) ring too! Did you have to cut through the old (cracked) focus ring, or could you ply something suitable underneath to get a hold of it and then pull it off?

I've done image sensor cleaning (both the rocket hand blower and the wet method) a few times.... it was nerve-racking 1st time, but fine from then on.

Paul


----------



## Viggo (Aug 7, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Thanks! No, no tools needed, I just pinched it stretched it out and it came off easy.

The pictures of my hands are done but my girlfriend, and tr others I shot, all with a 5d2, 580 !! And the 100 L. Always loved the IQ from a 5d2 with flash.


----------



## Atonegro (Aug 7, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you got it replaced. As you found out, its just a big rubber band, nothing technical about replacing it, and certainly no need to glue it or do some other fix.
> ...



Ah, so you Did It Yourself after all  , no big deal isn't it ?

If you find red rings, I want them too !
Many years ago Lenscoat, or a similar company, made camouflaged rubber rings to replace the original.
They gave a better grip but were very expensive, I guess a red ring will be too.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring. *DIY FIXED* *Pictures**



Viggo said:


> Got the focusing ring in the mail today, it was backordered for sometime. I guess they didn't expect them to break already, lol. The rep told my the warranty will NOT be void if I change it myself, so I had a go at it. Ps, they also sent me the zoom-rubber ring in the same package, nice to have a backup. Anyway, it took about 2 minutes, including pictures.



Congrats ;D...you're now Canon's Certified Tech. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 24-70 II cracked focusing ring.*



Viggo said:


> With old lenses off warranty I have done quite a few fixes like gluing af/mf switches, replaced mounts and screws, even fixed a crooked barrel. But this is an expensive and new lens, and I do not want to use the wrong glue so it never can be removed again and have Canon say, "Oh, its been tampered with, sorry no warranty".



Just to be clear, they weren't saying to glue the rubber ring on. They were saying to put glue in the crack, *let it dry,* and *then* put it back on 

Glad you were able to easily obtain a replacement band.


----------

